# Tiger-sona in it's first stages. Help with naming and opinions?



## Oracle (Nov 28, 2013)

Seeing as my current fursonas are old, plagued with crappy memories, and questionably written, I am creating a new fursona. 
After a few tests, I've decided xe will be a *tiger*. I've colored some lineart to demonstrate the coloring and marking.

[Image Here]
The masculine looks are due to a lack of any high-quality anthro linearts - in fact, xe is supposed to be androgynous as xe is genderqueer.

Anything wrong with the looks at the moment? I am also in desperate need of a non-gendered name that suits xir well, and a better reference image. It's been a _long_ time since  was involved in this community and upon locating a local group I am hoping to make an improved piece of myself.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks good. How about _Luna _for a name? It means moon in Spanish.


----------



## Coyote Club (Nov 28, 2013)

My name suggestions for your character (non-gender specific) would be Hex or Bon. Bon comes from the French word meaning "good". You've done good for yourself by setting up your species and getting some basic character art on paper.

I'm wondering if the androgynous version would benefit from a modified (perhaps lower) waistline?

Whatever you do, welcome back as an active part of our community

-Coyote Club


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Looks good. How about _Luna _for a name? It means moon in Spanish.



luna is more like a female name

source: I speak spanish


----------



## Willow (Nov 28, 2013)

Honestly if you're going for genderqueer, why not just use "they"?

Also "Mond" is moon in German and sounds more neutral.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 28, 2013)

Moon Moon


----------



## Troj (Nov 28, 2013)

"Yue" is "moon" in Mandarin.

"CÄnda" is "moon" in Hindi.

"Candra" is "moon" in Gujarati.

"Chandiran/Cantiran" is "moon" in Tamil.

"VardhamÄna" is "crescent" in Hindi.

"KrÄ“saná¹­a" is "crescent" in Gujarati.

"NÄ«lÄ/Neela" is "blue" in Hindi.

"VÄ“ksiá¹…ga" means "waning" in Hindi.

"Vaiksiá¹…ga" means "waxing" (as in the moon) in Hindi.

"Asta" means "waning" in Gujarati.

"SÄnÌ„jha" means "twilight" in Hindi.

"SandhikÄá¸·a" means "twilight" in Gujarati.

"HuÃ¡nghÅ«n" means "twilight" in Chinese.

You may want to check in with a native speaker before settling on a name, and before you end up butchering the pronunciation.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 28, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> luna is more like a female name
> 
> source: I speak spanish


So do i, haha. I thought it was kinda neutral. I've never met a person called luna but i've known friends with male and female dogs named Luna.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 28, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Looks good. How about _Luna _for a name? It means moon in Spanish.



Like Kitsune Cross said, it's definitely a female name to me. It also makes it seem like I was in fact copying Sailor Moon's cat, which is something I'm trying to avoid! Thanks, though.



Coyote Club said:


> My name suggestions for your character (non-gender specific) would be Hex or Bon. Bon comes from the French word meaning "good". You've done good for yourself by setting up your species and getting some basic character art on paper.
> 
> I'm wondering if the androgynous version would benefit from a modified (perhaps lower) waistline?
> 
> ...


Quite nice, but I struggle to find those names fitting. Thank you nonetheless.

As I said in my orginal post, the image is from lineart as I can't draw. It's form is mostly for the colors and the gender doesn't matter too much to me, it was the best lineart I could find. I do hope for my fursona to be more androgynous.



Willow said:


> Honestly if you're going for genderqueer, why not just use "they"?
> 
> Also "Mond" is moon in German and sounds more neutral.


Haha, true. Felt like being fancy I suppose.
There are times where I do not know what people would use though, 'they' is often plural so it's very messy. It's 3am so I can't think of an example, haha.

I shall consider it and variants.



Zeitzbach said:


> Moon Moon






Troj said:


> "Yue" is "moon" in Mandarin.
> 
> "CÄnda" is "moon" in Hindi.
> 
> ...



I appreciate all this hard work but I'm not really into Asian names...  
_(Forget about Kamiki, her trainer named her)
_
I'm sort of hoping for a name like "Luna" but different obviously or something more complex yet made up? I thought of something like "Auris" But it didn't have a ring to it. (It was meant to be like aura. Xe is colored after what is reported to be my own aura, actually)


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 28, 2013)

You don't have to use Asian names but do a bit of research on your name in several languages.
Moon can be said in a multitude of ways and not all are feminine.


----------



## Troj (Nov 28, 2013)

Since tigers are also native to Eastern Europe and some parts of the Middle East, the name could also be derived from Russian, Turkish, or possibly, Arabic.

List of Lunar gods and goddesses


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 28, 2013)

Have you thought about looking into some Latin roots for a name?

An example:
Celestial - Caelestis


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 28, 2013)

Officer Sam "Loli killa" mcjammin


----------



## Oracle (Nov 29, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> You don't have to use Asian names but do a bit of research on your name in several languages.
> Moon can be said in a multitude of ways and not all are feminine.



True. I often search baby name/fantasy name sites for meanings..



Troj said:


> Since tigers are also native to Eastern Europe and some parts of the Middle East, the name could also be derived from Russian, Turkish, or possibly, Arabic.
> 
> List of Lunar gods and goddesses


True! Thank you for the list.



basketball_08 said:


> Have you thought about looking into some Latin roots for a name?
> 
> An example:
> Celestial - Caelestis


Way pretty, I'll definitely play around with still like that.



chesse20 said:


> Officer Sam "Loli killa" mcjammin


No thanks 

I've been considering 'Oracle' but it's definitely not set in stone.


----------



## Troj (Nov 29, 2013)

Keep in mind, there is already a fursuiter called Oracle--though, I don't think it's a furry sin to share the same name .


----------



## Oracle (Nov 30, 2013)

Troj said:


> Keep in mind, there is already a fursuiter called Oracle--though, I don't think it's a furry sin to share the same name .


To be honest I've never heard of them, and even a quick Google brings _some_ results, but not many. I'll also consider a last name...But I don't think it would cause too much confusion or issue. I'm sure many furries share names, knowingly or unknowingly.


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 1, 2013)

The name entropy was taken so I just added the prefix based god to it to become BGentropy


----------

